# play biting



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

anyone any tips on how to stop play biting poppy only 8 weeks doesnt do it with adults but kids aged 9 and 11 suffering!she must think they are littermates i think also pulling their clothes when excited and playing doesnt let go has to be removed kids have started sqeauking loudly like puppies and she does take more notice (son aged 11 not as comfortable as his sister who has perfected it!)any advice much welcomed apart from this she is a darling and catching on to training fast made herself very much at home and not phased by anything as yet breeder did say she was a "confident little madam" we love her to bits


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a useful article http://www.crickethollowfarm.com/biteinhib.htm

Also I taught my little one, who was 4 when we got Flo, to turn her back and put her hands in the air to stop Flo jumping up and nipping so her little flappy hands couldn't be reached.

I imagine a girl would be better at the squealing to stop them biting than a boy!

It's all worth it in the end. Flo is now 16 months and I watched her standing in the trampoline yesterday with my 5 year old girl who was jumping up and down, pulling her, holding her paws to try and make her jump up and down and Flo just stayed calm, still and took it all without jumping or mouthing Elli once.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats a great article, Mandy - very useful. BTW cant believe Flo is a 'senior cockapoo' at her age


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Tressa said:


> Thats a great article, Mandy - very useful. BTW cant believe Flo is a 'senior cockapoo' at her age


No silly - it's me who's the Senior Cockapoo - they give you a different status based on the number of posts not based on your dogs age. Wilfiboy is a veteran as she spends so much time mooching about on the forum!! Don't know what we become after veteran - dread to think!!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Tressa said:


> Thats a great article, Mandy - very useful. BTW cant believe Flo is a 'senior cockapoo' at her age


No silly - it's me who's the Senior Cockapoo  - they give you a different status based on the number of posts not based on your dogs age. Wilfiboy is a veteran as she spends so much time mooching about on the forum!! Don't know what we become after veteran - dread to think!!!!!!

Oh not that sure why my post has appeared twice.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Gosh, how confusing - here am I - an ancient crone, and I'm just an 'adult cockapoo'. Hadn't paid much attention to it before now - thats so amusing


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Helen

Poppy looks gorgeous! Love her colouring! When we got Alfie were really surprised at how much mouthing he did towards us when we stroked or played with him. We were advised to have a toy handy which Alfie could focus the mouthing on instead of our hands. This really did work together with the squealing and stopping play. We also had to tell our youngest to try not to get too excited and hype Alfie up as his just made the biting worse. They do grow out of it so dont worry!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's a nice vid about puppy biting. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c77--cCHPyU Loved the article Mandy!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

My kids are three and two and totally ignore me when I tell them to keep calm around Rosie. But, Rosie has grown out of a lot of the really annoying puppy behaviour already, at 4 months, thankfully.


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all advice will try kids always having toy as well as stopping play and intervening article great Mandy thanks.She is eager to please so sure we will get there .thanks for compliments on coat colour hope it stays same as quite deep red colour and she let me groom her all over last night with no mouthing will try put current pic on thanks again.


----------

